# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Dichiarazione attestante luso di beni strumentali

## -Marta-

Buongiorno a tutti,
chiedo scusa in anticipo per la domanda che a molti di voi, se non tutti, sembrerà stupida, ma occupandomi di tutt'altro ho cercato in rete e non ho trovato nulla. 
Come andrebbe preparata una dichiarazione attestante luso di beni strumentali nellesercizio dellattività imprenditoriale ?
Un elenco dei beni strumentali acquistati dall'impresa?
L'importo complessivo?
Copia delle fatture di acquisto? 
Ringrazio in anticipo

----------


## s.antonelli

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> chiedo scusa in anticipo per la domanda che a molti di voi, se non tutti, sembrerà stupida, ma occupandomi di tutt'altro ho cercato in rete e non ho trovato nulla. 
> Come andrebbe preparata una dichiarazione attestante luso di beni strumentali nellesercizio dellattività imprenditoriale ?
> Un elenco dei beni strumentali acquistati dall'impresa?
> L'importo complessivo?
> Copia delle fatture di acquisto? 
> Ringrazio in anticipo

  A che fine la devi fare?
se vuoi un elenco dei beni strumentali per un attività in corso potresti usare il libro cespiti.
se invece devi elencare dei beni che vuoi inserire nell'attività (esempio passaggio dalla sfera privata a quella imprenditoriale) io di solito faccio fare una ricevuta dal privato (identificato con cf) al soggetto iva (identificato con p.iva). 
questa cosa non si può fare se il contribuente è nel regime dei minimi.

----------


## -Marta-

Un avvocato ha richiesto a una srl diversa documentazione, mod. unico, copia cespiti...e nell'elenco c'è questo punto:
dichiarazione attestante l'uso di beni strumentali nell'esercizio dell'attività imprenditoriale. 
Cercando in rete ho visto che questa stessa dicitura è presente nella documentazione da allegare in caso di insinuazione dei creditori al passivo del fallimento...e credo sia questo il caso. 
Nessun problema, i cespiti sono gestiti dal programma della contabilità, produrre l'elenco non sarebbe un problema, ma non conoscendo questo tipo di pratiche non so se è quello che viene chiesto con questa dicitura

----------


## Bomber

> A che fine la devi fare?
> se vuoi un elenco dei beni strumentali per un attività in corso potresti usare il libro cespiti.
> se invece devi elencare dei beni che vuoi inserire nell'attività (esempio passaggio dalla sfera privata a quella imprenditoriale) io di solito faccio fare una ricevuta dal privato (identificato con cf) al soggetto iva (identificato con p.iva). 
> questa cosa non si può fare se il contribuente è nel regime dei minimi.

  Che tipo di ricevuta fai fare?
Io in genere li inserisco nel libro cespiti e basta...

----------


## s.antonelli

> Che tipo di ricevuta fai fare?
> Io in genere li inserisco nel libro cespiti e basta...

  faccio una semplice ricevuta come ho scritto prima, indicando che è per il passaggio dalla sfera personale a quella professionale in modo da avere qualcosa di scritto fornito dal cliente con i beni che vuole passare e i rispetti valori.

----------


## Bomber

Grazie mille.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Un bene inserito nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili e di riflesso nell'inventario dell'impresa è per definizione un bene strumentale. Credo sia sufficiente una dichiarazione del tipo: il sottoscritto........., nato a ..............il............ e residente a .......... esercente l'attivitá di ......... con sede in ..................., alla via ............. C.F. .............. e P. IVA ..............
Dichiara 
che i beni iscritti nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili e di seguito elencati (descrizione e valore ammortizzabile, fondo di ammortamento e valore residuo) sono relativi all'impresa. 
Data,.....................                                                                                                 In fede

----------


## -Marta-

> Un bene inserito nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili e di riflesso nell'inventario dell'impresa è per definizione un bene strumentale. Credo sia sufficiente una dichiarazione del tipo: il sottoscritto........., nato a ..............il............ e residente a .......... esercente l'attivitá di ......... con sede in ..................., alla via ............. C.F. .............. e P. IVA ..............
> Dichiara 
> che i beni iscritti nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili e di seguito elencati (descrizione e valore ammortizzabile, fondo di ammortamento e valore residuo) sono relativi all'impresa. 
> Data,.....................                                                                                                 In fede

  Ho un attimo di confusione.
Nel libro cespiti noi inseriamo i beni ammortizzabili e ogni anno calcoliamo la quota di ammortamento.
Per quanto riguarda i beni strumentali invece, registriamo gli acquisti inferiori a € 516,46, con il conto  "Acquisto di beni strumentali inferiore a €516,46" senza calcolo di quote, non essendo il costo ammortizzato in più anni. 
Ho avuto conferma che la documentazione richiesta è necessaria per una causa che vede la società creditrice di un'altra società fallita. 
Sono stati richiesti libro cespiti e questa dichiarazione. 
A questo punto la dichiarazione deve riguardare gli strumentali ammortizzabili o quelli inferiori a 516,46 ?
Perchè nel secondo caso potrei solamente fornire il valore di acquisto e sinceramente non ho neppure la certezza che questi beni siano ancora in uso, mentre per quelli ammortizzabili in caso di cessione o rottamazione sono informata per poter aggiornare il registro.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

I beni strumentali sono i beni ammortizzabili e quelli di importo fino a 516,46. Per questi ultimi, non credo ci siano rilevazioni nel libro dei beni ammortizzabili. Quindi, a mio giudizio, non vanno in quella dichiarazione.

----------


## Bomber

> Ho un attimo di confusione.
> Nel libro cespiti noi inseriamo i beni ammortizzabili e ogni hanno calcoliamo la quota di ammortamento.
> Per quanto riguarda i beni strumentali invece, registriamo gli acquisti inferiori a € 516,46, con il conto  "Acquisto di beni strumentali inferiore a €516,46" senza calcolo di quote, non essendo il costo ammortizzato in più anni. 
> Ho avuto conferma che la documentazione richiesta è necessaria per una causa che vede la società creditrice di un'altra società fallita. 
> Sono stati richiesti libro cespiti e questa dichiarazione. 
> A questo punto la dichiarazione deve riguardare gli strumentali ammortizzabili o quelli inferiori a 516,46 ?
> Perchè nel secondo caso potrei solamente fornire il valore di acquisto e sinceramente non ho neppure la certezza che questi beni siano ancora in uso, mentre per quelli ammortizzabili in caso di cessione o rottamazione sono informata per poter aggiornare il registro.

  Io ritengo che anche i beni inferiori a 516,46€ -se strumentali- vadano ammortizzati...

----------


## -Marta-

Nella dichiarazione ho inserirto solo beni strumentali ammortizzabili, quelli inferiori a  516,46 non rientrano tra questi.
Grazie a tutti

----------

